# Bushwacker Lake, Lamar MO?



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Have any of y'all ever hunted at Bushwhacker Lake conservation area near Lamar MO? My boy and his friend are chomping at the bit to go hunting, and this is where the conservation man suggested for them. I would welcome any tips or suggestions for them. I am excited for them, John is determined to bring home a turkey for Thanksgiving since I can't eat the commercial ones all pumped full of chemicals. I am more hoping he gets a deer, but have NO idea where in my tiny little freezer we would store it. In any case, I think it is good for young men to go out and spend time in the woods and do manly man things. 
Thanks in advance for any thoughts or help. 
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------

